

Ask YC: API/source for movie showtimes & cinema locations - namcos

Is there an easy way to get movie showtimes and cinema locations to use in websites?<p>It seems scraping is legally questionable. mashmaps.com (google maps + showtimes mashup) got a Cease &#38; Desist from Hollywood Media Corp for scraping Google.<p>Does anyone here know where this information can be sourced for free or licensed from?
======
iamdave
<http://isnoop.net/rss/theater.php>

This has been scraping google for almost 3 years now. I've used nothing but
it.

Why would you get a cease and desist for publishing local cinema times? That's
rather ridiculous.

